# Latte Art rosetta technique



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Short video made at home. 9oz latte using Limini Espresso blend beans


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice work there lad, managing to place the brim-topping cup down without spilling any!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Its not working


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Nice work there lad, managing to place the brim-topping cup down without spilling any!


Yeah it's always scary! There's a guy in Germany - Dritan Alsela; brims cup after cup and fills trays for his waiting staff. Would hate to carry that


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That dude has mad skills. He's posted so many great videos including latte art using Nespresso!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think I need to relax more when I pour. The more I concentrate on it the worse it gets! I've watched a few of Dritan's videos - amazing.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I pour too fast, cup becomes full, no latte art and I'm left wondering...what just happened?!?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Fecking hate you Epic


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Keeping calm and not rushing is a big struggle!


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> I pour too fast, cup becomes full, no latte art and I'm left wondering...what just happened?!?





hotmetal said:


> I think I need to relax more when I pour. The more I concentrate on it the worse it gets! I've watched a few of Dritan's videos - amazing.


Yeah it's so easy to rush and ruin everything!


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> Fecking hate you Epic


None taken!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha ha!

For my part I just wish I could actually do something worth videoing. Sometimes I even doubt whether my meagre efforts deserve a place on the FPF thread. Still, they're not the worst and it makes an interesting document of my gradual improvement - as well as seeing some of the good stuff that keeps me inspired and trying.


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Take pics and videos of everything and you'll be surprised


----------

